# Joel Przybilla new nickname!!!!



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

THE THRILLA  


Other names that were mentioned were.....The Eraser, Vanilla Gorilla. Landlord, Pick-Zilla, The Factory, Pick'n Roll Joel, Slam-Billa, Rebound-Zilla, Powerhouse, Hoop-Zilla, RAP Man, Vanilla Thrilla....etc.

So do you think that this name is the best nickname that was out there? By the way, his wife picked out the nickname last night on Courtside and will be used on the broadcast by Wheels and MB tonight. I kinda like the Landlord or the Eraser, oh well. :whoknows:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

One of the ones I sent in was The Eraser, so I'm probably a little bias. I don't like it though. It's a little cheesy.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Put all of them in polls..... 2 if necessary.... then take the top 5 from each, and make a poll of 10

then poll again....

then lets see how everyone feels


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

After watching him, I still prefer Godzilla.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BLAZER PROPHET</b>!
> After watching him, I still prefer Godzilla.


Me too.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I think she made a good choice, but I liked the Vanilla Gorilla better.

I heard her mention she was in Milwaukie on CMN last night, but didnt hear why. Anyone know? Does she live there? I'm curious because if she hasnt moved to Portland with Joel, maybe thats a sign that Joel wont be here next year. I'm not sure what his contract status with us is.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> I think she made a good choice, but I liked the Vanilla Gorilla better.
> 
> I heard her mention she was in Milwaukie on CMN last night, but didnt hear why. Anyone know? Does she live there? I'm curious because if she hasnt moved to Portland with Joel, maybe thats a sign that Joel wont be here next year. I'm not sure what his contract status with us is.


he's signed through next year.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> he's signed through next year.


GOOD!! Thanks Hap.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't really like any of those.

I used to call him FoulZilla - boy the refs were on him. Lately I've been calling him BlockZilla and SwatZilla. Those probably wouldn't be good radio nicknames either.

Does he need a nickname? 

BTW: I hope we can keep him. 

Anyone remember a while back when Walton was doing a Blazer game on TV, before Joel "broke out?" Even though his stats weren't great and he didn't play that many minutes, Walton really praised his game at one point. As I recall he liked his defense, rebounding, outlet passing and screens.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, yeah. I kinda liked "the Pryzident of the Boards." Was that Hap's?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Bert</b>!
> Oh, yeah. I kinda liked "the Pryzident of the Boards." Was that Hap's?


nope. fairly certain that was schillys.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Once determined, he oughta market the name on a new tattoo. :grinning:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I dig it... especially when put in this form:

Joel "The Thrilla" Przybilla

Yeah, it's cheesy, but it's fun and silly - key qualities in a sports nickname, IMO.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Personally, I'd like to see _The Vanilla Gorilla_ take on _Chocolate Thunder_ in a WWE cage match.....on a _Sundae._ :laugh:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Pryzidant of the Board was mine....

I Also sent in "The Pryzident" Which they tried to throw at her last second.


BTW Noel said that when he was in Milwaukee the fans called him Vanilla Gorilla and that he really didn't like that nickname at all, she almost implied that he was insulted byt it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Not to found of The Thrilla? Lanlord or Factory wouild have been much better. On CMN, they had some good ideas for marketing promos with those 2 nicknames.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Joel Przybilla, The Man In The Mydilla

Oh Christ, it doesn't look nearly as kewl in electrons...

:dead: 

PBF


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Not to found of The Thrilla? Lanlord or Factory wouild have been much better. On CMN, they had some good ideas for marketing promos with those 2 nicknames.


Something like: "Pryzbilla with the rebound and a great Factory outlet?" Eww.

I think I need more sleep.

Where the heck did "factory" come from anyway? What is that supposed to mean?


----------

